# Yes, You Can Time The Market....



## karmatik (10 June 2006)

Has anybody read this book by Ben Stein and Phil De Muth? It was mentioned in the AFR recently.


----------



## hypnotic (10 June 2006)

Sorry have not read it before,

what did they say about the book?

Hypnotic


----------



## coyotte (10 June 2006)

Read Stan's book around a decade ago
would put this book as  good for a basic introduction to "position trading"
where i think it falls down badly for a beginner is its exits
A lot of common sense stuff in it that would not occurer to most people
after grasping the basics of Stans's book I would say you should move onto
Guppy's " Trend Trading "

As far as "Timing " goes though some good & bad

the data in my copy finishes 1983 -- trouble is i never updated it

facinating connection i found though ', that is still appiciable now :
Up - Dn days of the week (SP500)

Thurs : netural   -- hence ASX  on Fri : flat or down
 Fri     : Up   ----   ASX on Mon is generally a good Selling day
Mon   : Dn  --- ASX on Tues is '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''    buying  day

Although not in Stan's book, often find if SP dn on fri , then the following week is a down week

Following Stan,s data this present correction would appear to have been orchastrated , so as the bring the markets back UP in the lead up to the US Presidential Election --- so I would presume we have a way to go down yet , 
because the rise will have to look pretty impresive



i


----------

